# Can Sleeve anchors be used for wood or ONLY concrete/brick?



## kamas (Apr 1, 2018)

My question is about the two items below. They are “sleeve anchor” and “lag eye bolt”
Here are links so you know what I am referring to. 
Sleeve anchor:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Red-Hea...-Steel-Hex-Head-Sleeve-Anchor-50120/100200967
Lag Eye bolt;
https://www.e-rigging.com/half-inch-x-six-inch-stainless-lag-eye-bolt

I know you can put a lag eye bolt in the ceiling into a wood joist.
*My question: Can you put a “sleeve anchor” into the wood joist instead?* I thought “sleeve anchors” were for brick and concrete only, but I heard of some people putting it into wood. Is it really possible and effective to put a “sleeve anchor” into wood? 
*I plan on hanging something from the ceiling, from the wooden joist. I will be using only one “lag eye bolt” or one “eye bolt sleeve anchor”*. (like this: http://agungmegateknik.com/?post_type=medium-and-heavy&p=16 )


Suppose I have an eye bolt sleeve anchor and a lag eye bolt, of equal sizes, and put them into wood. Will they both be equally as strong in support / weight limit?

By looking at the info on here, it seems that “sleeve anchors” are very strong , maybe even stronger than lag eye bolts? see technical specs:
https://www.concretefasteners.com/technical-specifications-for-sleeve-anchors


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

Gee, that would definitely be off label, wouldn't it? Might work, but the sleeve anchor works by expanding, and I wonder if it could split the wood over time. I think a lag with a properly sized pilot hole would be stronger.


----------



## kamas (Apr 1, 2018)

Marson said:


> Gee, that would definitely be off label, wouldn't it? Might work, but the sleeve anchor works by expanding, and I wonder if it could split the wood over time. I think a lag with a properly sized pilot hole would be stronger.


In either case, we would be drilling a pilot hole. I don't see why a sleeve anchor will not work?
The only reason I'm asking in the first place, is because I saw instructions somewhere for hanging something heavy into wood, and they actually used a sleeve anchor. So that got me confused now.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

As far as I know, Sleeve anchors are designed for concrete or masonry. 

I would not be using them in wood. Especially for a ceiling load.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

kamas said:


> *My question: Can you put a “sleeve anchor” into the wood joist instead?* I thought “sleeve anchors” were for brick and concrete only, but I heard of some people putting it into wood. Is it really possible and effective to put a “sleeve anchor” into wood?
> *I plan on hanging something from the ceiling, from the wooden joist. I will be using only one “lag eye bolt” or one “eye bolt sleeve anchor”*. (like this: http://agungmegateknik.com/?post_type=medium-and-heavy&p=16 )


The device that you illustrate is small for hanging an overhead load and seems designed to be tightened with the fingers.

If not tightened sufficiently it could "slip out" of wood. *(c.f. Sword of Damocles.)*

On the other hand, a similarly sized screw will be engaged for its whole length, even if screwed in by hand.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I'll take the bait.  

Not using a device for its designed purpose. No where on any sleeve anchor site does it show the anchor being used in wood, always masonry/concrete. I can use my hydraulic floor jack *only *to hold up my car while I work under it taking the transmission out. But should I depend only on the hydraulic floor jack to keep me safe ? 

The walls of a bored hole in wood will be softer than concrete. Yes, the sleeve anchor's sleeve will expand over its cone, expand and tighten. Hang the load, swing on it and it will feel safe. 

As time passes though, the density of wood hole changes from humidity, allowing the expansion pressure of the sleeve to lessen and also the load moves around enlarging the hole in the wood.

Similar to taking a large center punch, sticking it in the hole in the wood and with a lot of pressure, and with a circular motion "wobbling" out the hole and making it larger in diameter. 

Eventually the expanded sleeve loses its outward pressure strength against the enlarged walls of the hole in the wood.......the load falls.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Even using the lag bolt will be questionable depending on the amount of load. If the load is excessive, a full eye bolt with washer and nut would be best. Check the weight rating of the lag you propose to use and let us know how much weight it will be holding. Big difference in a potted plant and a 2 person swing. 

I would NEVER use a sleeve anchor in wood, especially overhead.


----------

